# Leistungsverlust bei (zu) langem LAN-Kabel? 1000MBit/s Kabel nur Marketing?



## HawkGT (25. November 2015)

Hallo,

da mir Verbindungen über WLAN zu instabil sind, wollte ich auf LAN zurückgreifen. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Router etwa 12m (Luftlinie) weit weg steht.
Bei der doch recht aufwändigen und ziemlich unattraktiven Verkabelung an den Wänden entlang würde ich ein etwa 20-25m langes LAN-Kabel benötigen. Ist der Leistungsverlust,
wenn überhaupt, nur minimal oder wäre sogar doch WLAN besser? Theoretisch stehen mir 100MBit/s zur Verfügung, bringt da ein 1000MBit/s Kabel überhaupt etwas? 100MBit/s sind
"das Beste", was ich hier z.Z. bekommen kann. Dachte, dass das unglaublich schnell sein muss und das auch nur die wenigsten hätten, dann aber lese ich von Leuten die das
Mehrfache davon haben. Gut, ob das in Deutschland ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls sind 100MBit/s, also 12,5MByte, von denen ich in der Praxis vermutlich nur 8 oder
weniger pro Sekunde empfangen kann überhaupt noch schnell? Beeinflusst das den Ping (bspw. bei Spielen)?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Gruß, HawkGT


----------



## Cinnayum (25. November 2015)

Lies dir doch einfach die CaT Kategorien auf Wikipedia durch.......

Manche Fragen kann man sich einfach schenken.


----------



## Faxe007 (26. November 2015)

Ich habe von einem 10 m langen Kabel auf 25 m gewechselt (Computer in einen andern Raum verschoben) und keine Ping-Unterschiede feststellen können. Kannste also denk ich beruhigt machen (ich habe damals auch in die techn. Daten geguckt und das war alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen).


----------



## flankendiskriminator (26. November 2015)

Kabel ist immer deutlich schneller als WLAN, egal welche Entfernung. Die Veränderung des Ping durch das lange Kabel ist minimal (ca. 0,08ms).

Wenn das Kabel Gigabit-tauglich ist und die entsprechende Geräte auch, dann bist du auf jeden Fall auch für eine etwaig schnellere Leitung gerüstet. Ich möchte Gigabit nicht missen und hätte gern auch mehr. Ist aber nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## svk66 (26. November 2015)

WLAN ist in keinem Fall besser als eine Gigabit-Ethernet Verbindung.
Laut Wikipedia ist ein Cat 6a Kabel für 100m spezifiziert. Also sollten deine 25m kein Problem darstellen.
100MBit Kabel sind nicht wirklich günstiger als die besseren 1Gbit Kabel. Eigentlich sollte es aber kein Problem darstellen wenn du nur ein 100MBit Kabel nimmst.
In jedem Falle ist deine Verbindung stabil und du solltest sogar eine verbesserung deiner Geschwindigkeit feststellen können.

Was andere für eine Leitung haben ist doch bei deiner Frage jetzt vollkommen egal. Ich habe z.B. nur noch 5 mbit obwohl ich bevor ich umgezogen bin 150mbit bei Unitymedia hatte, und komme trotzdem klar.


----------



## FlyingPC (28. November 2015)

In ein Kabel investiert man aber eigentlich nur einmal, deswegen würde ich ein Cat 6a Kabel nehmen oder ähnliches.


----------

